# Have a concern with senior dog and need advice..



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Our Buddy will be 15 in June. He had a cancerous lump removed a few months ago. He did pretty good. It did take him a while to get back to normal (normal for a 15 year old). You just need to go by your gut feeling. I didn't hesitate to have his surgery. I could not stand knowing he had cancer growing on his hip. I don't know what I would do in your case. Did the vet say if it could get a lot worse if not removed?
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If it doesn't interfere with his chewing or seem frazzed, I would let it be. 

Our Sammy had one on the side right behind one of his canines. It looked gross, but it did not bother him or get in the way where it was. And it didn't get much bigger than it was when we first noticed it - like two years before we lost him. 

If you notice it getting bigger or getting red and irritated looking, definitely I'd do something then.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Bless you for opening your home and heart for this very special senior.

You said it "might" involve going in and taking out bone. Can the vet be more specific? 

At his age though I would personally opt for the most minimally invasive procedure that would allow him to still be healthy and comfortable. We would love to see a picture of him!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

That is a hard decision one and only you can make. What are the advantages and disadvantages of having it removed from Tyler's viewpoint? What are the chances Tyler can have complications and what might they be? 

I guess most importantly, how will having the surgery improve Tylers' quality of life or health?

PS: I'd probably leave it be if its not bothering him. I lost a golden oldie a few years ago from aspiration pnumonia following surgery - I knew it was a risk but he needed the surgery. What I try to do is to know the risks and decide which scenarios I would regret the most in a worst case scenario.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Honestly, unless it's a life or death thing, I would leave it. 

Bender is 13 and a half. She's doing well. However she has an eye tumor/growth thing on one eyelid. It causes some mild issues, her eyes need to be cleaned out daily and she'll rub it on the snow and it bleeds. She has a large lump on her leg too, but it is on the skin, doesn't bother her and isn't growing very fast. And some other lumps too. 

I'm not touching a thing. She had a hard time with surgery last time she went under at 9. Almost five years later not going to even attempt it. I'd rather her have some lumps and be stable and healthy than risk loosing her at this point.

Do what's right for you and your dog but don't feel guilty for not going with surgery. Unless it's causing him major issues it's just a badge of old age.


----------



## onecent4 (Mar 30, 2011)

You people are awesome. I just posted less than an hour ago and got all these replies...!! I will try to answer all of them as briefly as I can..

Bonnie: I never noticed this growth till last week when he was laying upside down and his lip flaps were spread out. I asked the Vet said if we had known how it looked previously she'd be able to guess at it but not knowing how fast it was growing, she'd be taking a "stab in the dark". She did say that it's very rare that it would be a cancerous growth...

Kate: No sign of irritation or redness. He has a bone to chew on daily. On occassion he does eat dry food and he does just fine..

Amber: Oh dear, you put into words where my thoughts have been this past week. My worse fear is loosing him during surgery :-( I wouldn't hesitate if he were a young to middle age guy that could handle a possible major surgery..

Benders: "Badge of old age" lol...I have got plenty of those 
Definately, putting him thru surgery and loosing him would be a very big "guilt trip" for me, for a very, very long time.. :-(

Again, I want to thank you all for your response's and input. I am suppose to call the Vet's office tomorrow to talk with her about my decision and schedule surgery, if that was the direction I had decided to go. However, I think I will tell her we have decided to take the "wait and see" approach, at least for a month or so to see if this thing is growing and set another appt up for this time next month for a check and every 4 to 6 weeks after that just for her to look at it and see if it has changed in size, color or if there is any signs of irritation. 
I'll stop back by and let you all know the outcome..
Thanks again,
Piper and Tyler


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too want to say thanks for adopting an older Golden that was in need of a new loving home. Keep us posted on this situation.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Decisions are so hard when the ones we love are elderly....and only you can make them.... 

Im walking the walk with one of my dogs now...there was a part of me that wanted to go all out test, excise & biopsy and 'know for sure' what she is dying from, but to what end? I have made the decision that I will not pursue aggressive treatment...so the results of any invasive treatment is for me and does nothing to contribute to the comfort of my dog.
So my energy has shifted...shifted from the thoughts of surgery, recovery, physical and emotional stress, and more tests ....to seeing to it that she is comfortable and has the opportunities to the joyful doggy things that she loves for as many days as she has left be it 30 or 300...


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I have no experience with this problem but I wanted to send a cyber hug for opening your heart to this senior guy and making his final years special.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't have any advice either, particularly since there are so many knowledgable folks on this wonderful forum. I did also want to thank you for taking in this older gentleman, Tyler. I too would love to see a picture of his beautiful sugar face. They are so distinguished!!


----------



## codybearwright (Apr 20, 2011)

*9 year old with large tumor near spleen*

We have just found out that our precious Cody Bear whom we have had since he was an 8 wk old has a very large tumor near his spleen. I am so heartbroken as he is just 9 yrs old.


onecent4 said:


> My Tyler has a growth on his gums the Vet has told me it's called an Epulis. It is slightly larger then the end of my pinky finger and covers one of his teeth. It doesn't seem to bother him as he chews on his bones, does eat dry food occassionally, etc. My Vet said it might involve going up and taking out bones above the epulis and might be extensive surgery..Price quote is anywhere from $400 to $1200+.
> 
> A little background. I had seen this boys picture last April (2010) on a high kill shelter's web site. Called the GR locale Rescue group and was told they couldn't take him for 2 weeks. Decided I would go and get him out of there, as they were going to put him to sleep the next day. When I got there, I was told his family had dropped him off there the previous week, that he was 14 yrs old (oh yes, he's white faced  had mammary tumors removed in 2008 and testicle cancer in 2007 where they removed just "ONE" testicle (that had to be a man's decision !!). I brought him home and he's been and will be with me till the end..He's the most wonderful baby !!
> My delemia is the surgery to remove this Epulis. He will be 15 next month, pretty spry for an older boy, although a little wobbly if he stands for very long and recently had to shorten our daily walks as he seems to wear out a little earlier.
> ...


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

codybearwright said:


> We have just found out that our precious Cody Bear whom we have had since he was an 8 wk old has a very large tumor near his spleen. I am so heartbroken as he is just 9 yrs old.


I'm sorry you face this. But don't give up! Five+ years ago an ultrasound showed my Charlie had an enlarged spleen that "needs to come TODAY!" in the words of the vet who did the ultrasound. It was a day or two later before we managed to get the surgery done, but he came through just fine. Now, almost 13, he has the health issues of a dog the equivalent of a 100 year old human, but the years in between have been very good indeed.

Holding you and Cody Bear in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

onecent4 said:


> Again, I want to thank you all for your response's and input. I am suppose to call the Vet's office tomorrow to talk with her about my decision and schedule surgery, if that was the direction I had decided to go. However, I think I will tell her we have decided to take the "wait and see" approach, at least for a month or so to see if this thing is growing and set another appt up for this time next month for a check and every 4 to 6 weeks after that just for her to look at it and see if it has changed in size, color or if there is any signs of irritation.
> I'll stop back by and let you all know the outcome..
> Thanks again,
> Piper and Tyler


Just found this thread, so I'm sorry if I'm late in commenting.

I have a sweet Golden guy who is almost 13 and there are simply things I won't put him through again, knowing he is the equivalent of a human at 100. Have you thought or asked about whether the surgery could be done with a local anesthetic and tranquilizer? That might be sufficient to get through without pain, if the surgery is amenable to that. 

Good luck to you!

Lucy


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

What a wonderful person you are for taking in Tyler. I have no words (that I can write on here) for the people who turned out this senior. 

I too have no experience. But unless it was bothering him or life threatening I would just leave it be. I would not tempt fate by putting him under anesthesia unless it was really really necessary. 

Hugs to you both


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

codybearwright said:


> We have just found out that our precious Cody Bear whom we have had since he was an 8 wk old has a very large tumor near his spleen. I am so heartbroken as he is just 9 yrs old.


I'm very sorry to hear this. Is Cody Bear having a splenectomy? Please keep us posted. HUGS..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tyler*

*Onecent*
Bless you for adopting Tyler-what a wonderful person you are.
These decisions are very personal, but if it were my dog the same age, etc., I would not have the surgery. As long as it isn't interfering with eating and drinking, I would enjoy time with him.

*Codybear*
So very sorry to hear about Cody, but several people on here had a splenectomy for their dogs. What does the vet think?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Onecent: I too have a dopted older guys from the shelter and one I found when I went fishing. I see you are in SC - anywhere near Greenville? They have the most wonderful vets at Upstate Vet Specialist's. They saved Copper's life at least 2X in his last 20 months (once with a splenectomy). They will discuss the pros and cons and actually near the end with my boy, his orthopedic surgeon there said "We could do all kinds of surgery, but it isn't in his best interest". Sad, but oh so nice to have someone put the dog in front of the money. 

Codybear - Copper had his spleen and a stomach tumor removed when he was at least 9 (he was a stray so exact age unknown) and he did great and the biopsies were benign. He was going on 3 mile trail rides 2.5 weeks later.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up.


----------

